# Good day and Hello all.



## J.T. (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello my name is J.T. Young from Houston Texas. I was inquiring about a local Prince Hall Lodge to install a cornerstone at the Church where I am a member and Deacon. So, I started researching mainly for contact information and was intrigued with the evident beliefs and morals of the Freemason society. I don't normaly communicate on any kind of internet social boards but, this seems to be a safe place to interact with concientious and morally grounded people. Any how, i just wanted to formaly introduce myself and continue to browse. Have a good day and may God keep you and bless you.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Benton (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## khilles (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 19, 2011)

Very welcome.  Good to have you on the boards.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! Enjoy your stay here and if you have any questions feel free to ask. There are lots of guys here who have the knowledge and capability to answer most any question.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forums my brother.


----------



## JTM (Oct 20, 2011)

so did you get your cornerstone leveled?

Also, feel free to send any of the moderators, myself, or blake a pm if you ever need to.  we also respond to reported threads very quickly


----------



## J.T. (Oct 21, 2011)

I have been contacted by a local PHA and am diligently taking the necessary steps. It looks like the beginning of something good.


----------



## MikeMay (Oct 22, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum and let us know if and when the cornerstone is laid...


----------

